
Around the Corner (1937) How Differential Steering Works - Hydraulix989
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yYAw79386WI
======
gniv
This was neat. The explanation starts around 1:50
[https://youtu.be/yYAw79386WI?t=1m50s](https://youtu.be/yYAw79386WI?t=1m50s)

